# L633, what grade?



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

I have read the forum many times, and there doesn't seem to be a definite conclusion.
anyone know for sure which version of the 2824-2 Longines uses, elaborate or top grade?


----------



## qwt-om (Apr 22, 2012)

Not sure about the 2824, but the 2892 in my Master collection model has a regular nickel balance wheel instead of a glucydur one (judging by the shape of the spokes), so I'm assuming it's the elaboré grade and not top grade. Being a Swatch Group company, Longines might also be ordering its own grade or variety from ETA, though.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks. thats kind of strange as even Hamilton uses top grades in quiet a few movements, and Longines is positioned above them in the Swatch group.


----------



## J.J. Black (Feb 21, 2011)

Longines Hydroconquest Movement L633.5 (ETA 2824-2 Qualitätsstufe "TOP") - YouTube

This video shows it has Incabloc protection and according to the chart below, that signifies Top grade.

However there are some things to take into consideration:

1. I have no idea where this chart came from
2. The watch is running and it is difficult to see the balance wheel, another giveaway of Top grade
3. I think there are many options available on all levels of 2824, regardless of grade.
4. My Hydroconquest has been keeping time well within COSC standards anyway


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

This post https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deepblue-eta-movements-grade-adjustement-689104.html over in the dive watch forum is discussing the different ETA 2824 grades and what is in each of them.

Based on the discussion in the link above and the parts seen on the movement in the video posted in this thread (Incabloc, nickel balance wheel, level of polishing and finishing etc), leads me to believe that the L633 is in fact a top grade movement.

Another member in this forum posted that Longines had quoted him "Top" grade, however there is another instance where a member was quotes "Elabore". The debate rages on, I suppose, but I am inclined to believe that it is Top grade.


----------



## qwt-om (Apr 22, 2012)

What it boils down to is that it's quite difficult to determine what "grade" a particular movement is by looking at the visible and easily recognizable parts alone, IMHO. The above table is found in a PDF document I downloaded from the ETA website a few years ago, and would seem to suggest that elaboré grade movements can be equipped with Incabloc as well.

Secondly, I doubt the four well-known grades (standard, elaboré, top, and chronometer) are the only options, especially for large Swatch Group customers. Perhaps Longines simply orders "Longines grade" movements from ETA, mixing and matching parts and decorations to their own specifications.


----------



## MAC68 (Jan 13, 2011)

I asked Longines directly about which grade L633 existed in the Heritage Conquest line and was advised it was Elabore. Would it not make sense that all L633 be the same then? I would think that if they offered a version with Top grade they would give it another calibre number to differentiate.

If in doubt email Longines directly, identifying the exact watch you are curious about and they get back to you quite quickly.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I like MAC68's explanation. Most "Elaborate" grade eta 2824s use Incabloc shock protection. The only 99% sure way to tell is the shape of the balance wheel spokes--if straight, Elaborate (a great majority of cases), if curved, Top. The amount of finish is no definitive way to tell one way or the other.

heb


----------

